# Building muscle



## bfos_5

Hey. I show goats and have been wandering how to better build muscle. My doe has been very close to first in her class but the judges seem to think her fat to muscle ratio is too big on the fat side. Any ideas on how to build muscle? State show is in about 2 and a half weeks. Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats

Exercise. Treadmill if you have one is ideal.

Walking her up and down hills, steps, putting her feeder higher so she has to stand up on it.


----------



## Brink4

Short intense running/sprints, if you have access to a chariot they are great also.


----------



## TDG-Farms

Gym membership?  Sorry I had nothing better to suggest...


----------



## TrinityRanch

If you are worried about her being fat, than you can lower her food intake slightly, and that will benefit her condition. She definitely looks like a naturally muscular Boer doe, but exercise will help to add some more. She is very beautiful! Best of luck at your fair.


----------



## bfos_5

Thank you all! Her protein shake is working too!


----------



## agilitymaster01

Protein Shake? lol


----------



## cassiedrumm123

What are you using for the protein shake?


----------



## _haass

You can purchase Champion Drive from Purina. It helps build muscle. Also running up and down hills is great. 


-emily


----------



## toth boer goats

_haass said:


> You can purchase Champion Drive from Purina. It helps build muscle. Also running up and down hills is great.
> 
> -emily


Good add on. 

But this is an old post.


----------



## _haass

I just saw that lol! 


-emily


----------



## BRBG7

Champion drive worked very well on some of my goats. It took about thirty or so days to see results in the ones it worked on. We fed about 2 pounds a day. I put their feed up high so they have to stand on a bench to reach the food. The bench is about a foot and a half off the ground. My does still have their muscle built up and they have been off of show feed for a couple months.


----------

